# Daisy is clever, or maybe just silly



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Daisy is a fetch maniac. She is borderline neurotic about retrieving things, especially balls.

Now, our house is a 2-story, with a winding stairway. On the 2nd floor there is a short railing where the stair winds under (hopefully you get the idea).

When Daisy has given up on our throwing her ball for her, she carries it upstairs, sets it between two balusters of the railing and gives it a push with her nose. The ball falls to the 1st floor, she runs down the stairs to retrieve it and repeats the whole process.

She really does like to fetch!

Bob


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She is clever! The Vizsla is called the "versatile Vizsla" because of the inborn desire and ability to do three things well: 
1) Hunt
2) Point
3) Retrieve
She might be clever, silly OR versatile!! ;D
She is also very cute!! ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE get's - 3 hots & a cot - must think - he is a goVerment VVard - LOL


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like Aspen and Daisy would get along great! Aspen does the same sort of thing at our cottage. When people stop throwing his ball he will run to the top of the hill which our cottage sits on, drop the ball and chase it as it rolls. If he gets bored and wants our interaction he will chase it part way, and then stop and let it drop into the lake knowing we will retrieve it, and throw it for him. If we dont see it go into the lake, he will come and get us. I now only buy balls that float.  
Yes, these dogs are clever, and endlessly entertaining.


----------

